# Looking to adopt a pigeon!



## Lexygurl (Jun 28, 2007)

Hello! I'm an eighteen year old college student studying to become a Veterinary Technician. I'm moving back to my home town located in California from San Diego on the 21st of May. I used to have a small flock of homing pigeons and I have raised several different kinds of baby birds who needed assistance including feral pigeons. I currently have no birds, but I am hoping to adopt a pigeon in need of a place to live and believe I can provide a healthy and loving pigeon home. If anyone has such a pigeon in their possession please contact me! 
-Alexis


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Welcome to PT, Alexis.
Thank you for wanting to adopt a needy pigeon. They are many in need of a good, loving home.
Do you want a specific breed? If you don't find any birds near you I am willing to ship you (with no cost to you).

Reti


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

Hey Alexis, Welcome to PT!

You have a few neighbors there in the San Diego area that breed healthy racing/homing pigeons. I'll talk to them in my club.


----------



## sandiego (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi Alexis send me pm i might able to help you out im in san diego area.


----------



## Lexygurl (Jun 28, 2007)

Wow! Thank you all for such quick responses! To answer Reti's question, no I'm not looking for a specific breed, but I do know I am hoping to have the bird be more of a pet and little companion then anything else. Also thank you Reti for offering to ship all the way to me with no cost! I am hoping to find something a bit closer though. Thank you Kevin for talking to people within your club that is very helpful! Sandiego, I also appreciate your response, but I don't know what a pm is! Haha the sad part is that its probably common knowledge, right?


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Lexygurl,

A "PM" is a PRIVATE MESSAGE. If you'll click on Sandiego's name (in his response to you), you'll see a drop down menu and one of the choices is "send a private message". Click on that, type your message and send.


----------



## sandiego (Jan 11, 2008)

lexy here is my number 619-200-8917{jun} but i would like to know if you have a place for this birds yet and can you post some picture here? looking forward..


----------



## Lexygurl (Jun 28, 2007)

Oh OK! Thank you very much!


----------



## Lexygurl (Jun 28, 2007)

I actually have a couple of places for a pigeon to live. I have a large parrot cage that I can put indoors or I have a small outside loft which once held a of flock of eight. I'm not sure which one I should use yet. Or maybe I can use both? Sometimes it gets really hot outside in the central valley so on hot days maybe bring the pigeon indoors for comfort's sake. I do not currently have pictures, but I will try to get some before Thursday as I know it may put you at ease. I better prove I'm a good birdie owner!


----------



## sandiego (Jan 11, 2008)

just give me a call whenever you are ready to pick up some birds im in spring valley area.


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

Lexygurl said:


> Hello! I'm an eighteen year old college student studying to become a Veterinary Technician. I'm moving back to my home town located in California from San Diego on the 21st of May. I used to have a small flock of homing pigeons and I have raised several different kinds of baby birds who needed assistance including feral pigeons. I currently have no birds, but I am hoping to adopt a pigeon in need of a place to live and believe I can provide a healthy and loving pigeon home. If anyone has such a pigeon in their possession please contact me!
> -Alexis






i have 2 nice ready to breed hens that you can pick up. let me know when you can come and i'll give you my info.



kalapati
San Diego
http://bluebarloft.from-ca.com:81/Jview.htm


----------



## Lexygurl (Jun 28, 2007)

I just realized, I have another question! So how much do people usually charge for their birds? I have never bought/adopted any before, other then at the swap meet in my home town. My first few birds were gifts from a family friend so there was no payment involved.


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

Lexygurl said:


> I just realized, I have another question! So how much do people usually charge for their birds? I have never bought/adopted any before, other then at the swap meet in my home town. My first few birds were gifts from a family friend so there was no payment involved.



I think it really depends on the breed.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lexygurl said:


> I just realized, I have another question! So how much do people usually charge for their birds? I have never bought/adopted any before, other then at the swap meet in my home town. My first few birds were gifts from a family friend so there was no payment involved.


for pets you can get them from 0 to 45.00, something like that, for a rare breed or pair that is show quaility, you would pay alot more, just depends on how much you want to pay and what the breeder is asking....


----------



## Lexygurl (Jun 28, 2007)

Alrighty! Thank you!


----------



## birdman90 (May 5, 2009)

*fingers crossed*



Lexygurl said:


> Hello! I'm an eighteen year old college student studying to become a Veterinary Technician. I'm moving back to my home town located in California from San Diego on the 21st of May. I used to have a small flock of homing pigeons and I have raised several different kinds of baby birds who needed assistance including feral pigeons. I currently have no birds, but I am hoping to adopt a pigeon in need of a place to live and believe I can provide a healthy and loving pigeon home. If anyone has such a pigeon in their possession please contact me!
> -Alexis


 itoo am lookin to adopt a bird or tweny. lol i hope that ur search is successful. keep me posted .


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

http://www.rescuereport.org/


Why don't you check that site out? There are usually a lot of King Pigeons available to be adopted. If you aren't going to be flying or showing pigeons why not give one of these fella's another chance? I would take a bunch of them myself but I'm in Canada. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Lexygurl (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks I'll check it out!


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

Lexygurl said:


> Thanks I'll check it out!


Hey Lexy,

Have you talked to sandiego? He has posted on our group that he's looking to downsize his birds. Check it out. He lives near you so no shipping is needed!


----------



## Lexygurl (Jun 28, 2007)

Yes I sure have talked to Sandiego in fact he/she has a PM waiting from me! He/she has been the most promising response I've gotten. Oh also I have a question! Would a large cardboard box with a towel in it be the best way to ship a pigeon on a four hour drive?


----------



## Lexygurl (Jun 28, 2007)

Thank you Kevin for making sure I got the memo though!


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

A cardboard box with a towel in it would be fine for a drive of 4 hours.

If you are wanting an indoor pet type pigeon I would recommend the King pigeons at rescuereport....some of them have already been hand tamed and kept as pets whereas a bird from a flock or aviary may, or may NOT ever adjust to the life of a companion pet bird. I know you have several great and generous offers, but when you said you wanted a pet, it occurred to me that the pet Kings Elizabeth has in San Francisco might be the best fit. 

Welcome and congrats, whatever you choose to do!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

kippermom said:


> A cardboard box with a towel in it would be fine for a drive of 4 hours.
> 
> If you are wanting an indoor pet type pigeon I would recommend the King pigeons at rescuereport....some of them have already been hand tamed and kept as pets whereas a bird from a flock or aviary may, or may NOT ever adjust to the life of a companion pet bird. I know you have several great and generous offers, but when you said you wanted a pet, it occurred to me that the pet Kings Elizabeth has in San Francisco might be the best fit.
> 
> Welcome and congrats, whatever you choose to do!


That is what I was thinking, pigeons are not cuddle bugs, usually, but hand raised or ones open to hanging out with humans make nice pets, very messy but enjoyable, so be prepaird for seed slinging and alot of poop cleaning.


----------

